# Junkers Ju52 (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)

This you dont find any day on a Ju52 A MG in the wing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Condor Legion






Condor Legion Dummy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Versorgungsfluges Kuban Brückenkopf (supply flight Kuban bridgehead)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)

Torpedo transport Bardufoss Norway 3.K.G.z.b.V.9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorustaipol August 41

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2015)

Notice pig emblem on cowling. This aircraft carried emblem of BFS2 (Blindflugschule 2) 











Source: Ketley and Rolfe Luftwaffe Embleme 1939-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2015)

Notice mirror above cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ju52, code, Crete 1941, Press shot. Notice part of tail is missing. Sensor must have mist that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)

A nice shot here. But I don't think the rudder was missing. It seems to be there but it is yellow painted like the engine cowling and therefore not too well noticable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)

Werner Voss D-ARAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2016)

Hungarian airforce


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2016)

Icing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yikes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2017)

VATHY-Samos Greece


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)

Such a classic, thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

De- hoar-frosting of a Ju52. This Autie was killed in Krasnodar Russia


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2017)

D-1310 lufthansa


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)

This is a Junkers G.31 but not the Ju-52. However a nice shot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

AVIATION, PHOTO AVION GROUPE BRETAGNE, JUNKERS JU 52, ** | eBay
Aviation, POSE DE MILITAIRES DEVANT AVION, MILITARIA, PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

CW152 Photographie anonyme vintage snapshot avion aviation plane hélice | eBay
CW149 Photographie anonyme vintage snapshot avion aviation plane hélice | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tire change Detail Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Ju 52 Radwechsel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Ju 52 MS Minensuchgruppe . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

JUNKERS Ju 52 - KAMPFGESCHWADER IV./KG zbV 1 - mit "Condor-Haube" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Turret over the cockpit.............?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

First time I've seen that


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 13, 2019)

In case the pilot gets bored


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto, Pilot Hans Weber, Einsatz mit Junkers Ju 52, Flugplatz Oslo, Norwegen, e | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto, Pilot Hans Weber, Einsatz mit Junkers Ju 52, Flugplatz Oslo, Norwegen, f | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2019)

D483 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Russland Front Flugzeug Ju52 tanken Benzin Tank | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Ju52 Ms Staffel Magnetring . | eBay code 32


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Altes Foto Flugzeug Ju 52 mit Staffelwappen / Berliner Bär 2. WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug JU 52 auf Feldflugplatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Junkers Ju 52 auf dem Flugplatz Ssalsk, 20635 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto, Original WK II,Flugplatz, Luftwaffe, deutsche Flieger,Staffelwappen H3,6 7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Transporter Flugzeug deutsche JU 52 mit Transport Kabine ??? WK II | eBay

Note contraption between wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice shots !


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2019)

Found a photo and the caption said "The bombadier's semi-glazed position is mounted on the Ju 52/3M g3e's lower fuselage........".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

photographie ancienne avion N 150 | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> "The bombadier's semi-glazed position is mounted on the Ju 52/3M g3e's lower fuselage........".



Yup, it isn't widely known that the Luftwaffe's first Ju 52/3ms were built as bomber transports, rather than being transports modified into bombers. They were operated by bomber transport units, as opposed to purely transport squadrons pressed into service as bombers.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Photo Snapshot un avion F.B aviation | eBay
Photo Snapshot un avion aviation cockpit hélice militaires | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

CW155 Photographie anonyme vintage snapshot avion aviation plane hélice l'i | eBay
CW152 Photographie anonyme vintage snapshot avion aviation plane hélice | eBay


----------



## Gastounet (Sep 14, 2019)

I think the aircraft on two last photos is a Wibault 283T ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)

I agree. It is the plane registred as the F-ANBN. Even there is the 'Air France" inscription seen on the fuselage . What is more , the “Pegasus” logo confirms the belonging to the airline


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 15, 2019)

Yup Wibault, not a Junkers.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Notlandung Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 - Condor Legion | eBay
Code 22

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2019)

"Phew! That was a very short runway Carlo ."
"Yes, but it's darned wide !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Joke never gets old Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Orig. Foto Fallschirmjäger FJR2 Junkers Ju52 Flugzeug Flugplatz LÜBEN Polen 1939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Original Glasdia farbig ca. 1941 mit Militärflugzeugen - bei Demjansk | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Original Glasdia farbig ca. 1941 Soldat vor Militärflugzeug - bei Demjansk | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Orig. Glasdia farbig von 1941/42 - Soldaten vor Militärflugzeug bei Demjansk | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Orig. Glasdia farbig von 1941/42 - Militärflugzeuge bei Demjansk | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

AAC.1 Toucan, postwar version of the Ju 52/3m, built by a French company. Number built: 400 out of 5.415 . Used by the _French_ Air Force during the First Indochina War as a bomber. The use of these Junkers was quite limited

FOTO FLUGZEUG HILFSBOMBER JUNKERS JU 52 UNTERWEGS M. BOMBEN UNTERM FLÜGEL TONKIN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Foto 1 Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Junkers ju 52 legion condor LC Name PEDRO 2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Junkers Ju 52, Dornier, Flugplatz Gotha, Flugzeug, Luftwaffe, Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX JUNKERS JU 52 AERONAVALE FRANCAISE | eBay

Amiot AAC.1 Toucan


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2020)

Foto: Junkers Ju 52 Militär-Flugzeug mit Tankwagen-LKW Nr.24 beim Tanken im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Winter Tarn Wagen am Flugplatz in Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Winter Tarn Wagen am Flugplatz in Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

A410 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Flugzeug Ju52 Vorwärmwagen TOP Technik Front | eBay

Notice engine heater cart and on the fore ground man towing jerrycan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

orig. Presse Foto Junkers 52/3M mit Wappen Wintertarnung Nachschub Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Flugzeug Flieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Flugzeug JU 88 DRK Deutsches rotes Kreuz | eBay

D-TABY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Foto WK II Transportflugzeug Kennung NG Soldaten B1.79 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Are my eyes deceiving me?

4 x Foto, Wk2, Eindrücke vom Flugplatz Adlershof 1941 (N)21065 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2020)

Now that's interesting.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Think so. I do not think a picture like this was/is ever publihed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Guys post #132 is very very very rare. Take note.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2020)

Might be worth a separate thread to ask if anyone has info on it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Might be worth a separate thread to ask if anyone has info on it.



Shows Ju52/3m - D-AUPU with a DB601 and the reverse caption states Adlershof 
It could possibly be WNr 6388 which is known to have tested the DB 601 engine but has not been tied in with a civil registratio

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2020)

From this site...Ju52archiv - Junkers Ju 52 - AAC1 - CASA352




​The site is in German so use Chrome to auto-translate


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2020)

This looks like the site we want but at the moment is a 503 - Service Unavailable


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

AAC.1 Toucan

AVIATION PHOTO AVION JUNKERS JU 52 FRANCAIS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Orig.Foto Luftwaffe Stalingrad Junkers Ju 52 1942 Versorgung in den Kessel WK2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

XX3 Farbdia Italien 43 Flugzeug Ju52 Ju 52 VW Type 82 Kübelwagen Afrika Color | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Altes Foto Junkers Ju 52 Transport Flugzeug Spanischen Burgerkrieg | eBay code 22-99

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Panzer Rgt. 35 , Rot Kreuz Flugzeug Ju 52 auf Flugplatz Orel Orjol Орёл | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Plakat, Kleinplakat, Aushang, Diesmal keine Bomben, original | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

Two photos of Junkers Ju 52/3m in medical service of the Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig.Foto Luftwaffe Stalingrad Junkers Ju 52 1942 Versorgung in den Kessel WK2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587757



"Tonight on Top Gear I race from Stalingrad to Berlin in a BMW 5 Series, while James flies the Ju 52 and Hammond goes by sled..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 an der Ostfront 1943 Wintertarn camo Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe 4(F) 11 Feldflugplatz Ju 52 Flugzeug Wartung Motor Mechaniker | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Minensuchflugzeuge Ju 52 MS, Magnetring! Mittelmeereinsatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2020)

What's trailing the -52?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2020)

Another 52 in the distance I would say.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2020)

I thought so at first but the wing-tips are rounded


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

I think that's just the resolution of the pic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto modifiziertes Flugzeug Ju 52 mit FJ Motorrad Anhänger Kreta 1941 TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug am Flugplatz EILENBURG Sachsen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto-Junkers Flugzeug AP-Kennung Nahaufnahme Bomber Landeplatz WK 2. Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

F002521 Junkers Ju 52. 1938 | eBay lufthansa D-AGIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2021)

D-AGIS - "M. von Müller/Kormoran".









​The last sentence says, "Rheinsberg emergency landing due to engine failure (100% destroyed) 3 injured."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D375 Foto Luftparade Nürnberg 1937 RPT Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug Kennung airplane | eBay

notice tailband

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

D371 Foto Luftparade Nürnberg 1937 RPT Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug Kennung 27+U13 TOP | eBay

notice dustbin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

See Flugzeug Ju52 Flugzeug im Verbandsflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WWII: JUNKERS JU-52 SOUTH AFRICAN AIR FORCE SECRET ORIGINAL PHOTO 3RD MARCH 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WORLD WAR: JUNKERS JU-52 HORNET T2E ENGINES AVIATION PHOTO W/ NOTES JULY 1936 | eBay

FINNAIR OH-ALL named Keleva build 1936 shot down soviet June 1940


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WWII: ROYAL AIR FORCE JUNKERS JU 52 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WW2: JUNKERS BUTLER-GREEN ENGLAND ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH WITH STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

WORLD WAR: JUNKERS JU 52 ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: JUNKERS JU 52 ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





PP = Botswana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1 orginal foto Flugzeug | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 1 orginal foto Flugzeug bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Red Cross , Ambulance , winter camo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Verladen Verwundete 27.7.41 Rotes Kreuz Ostfront Ju52 F1.66 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Verladen Verwundete 27.7.41 Rotes Kreuz Ostfront Ju52 F1.66 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

Foto WK II Verwundete werden verladen in Ju 52 LKW Rotes Kreuz Polska F1.67 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Verwundete werden verladen in Ju 52 LKW Rotes Kreuz Polska F1.67 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 075 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 075 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2021)

Well, it's not Finland. See what I did there? Getting the coat on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

For something that looks like a garden shed on the ground, it's such a graceful bird in the air, although you do get to appreciate it for a loooong time as it ain't exactly fast.


----------



## special ed (Jul 5, 2021)

To confirm the "long time" comment , a fellow model club member and I were driving to the 1980 Academy of Model Aeronautics nationals in Wilmington Ohio. I was riding passenger and we were in Ohio when I saw a speck through the windshield. I asked Rick, " isn't that a Ju 52 flying towards us ?" He agreed and it was in view for a half hour before passing over us. Closing speed must have been maybe 200 mph. I had read a few months earlier that Martin Caiden had bought a Ju 52 and we guessed that was the delivery flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

When I went to the Paris airshow a few years ago, this beastie was in the static display park and after the show, it flew directly over the top of my hotel, which was about a K from Le Bourget. It took its sweet time about it, but was fun to see.





Airbus latest




Ju 52 nose

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

I saw a Ju-52 flying overhead a bunch of years ago as I walked to my car from my job (mid 90's). I guess it was headed to either Republic or Gabreski Airport. I was so surprised I couldn't remember what it was called. 
Didn't Martin Caidin own a Ju-52?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Flugzeug Rotes Kreuz Ju 52 Südrusslan | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Flugzeug Rotes Kreuz Ju 52 Südrusslan in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





VS+4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2021)

"VS+4" unlikely. More likely VS+Z_ as the two trailing digits were usually letters.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

Feldflugplatz Flugzeuge Ju 52 werden entladen Panjeschlitten Russland Demjansk ? | eBay


Entdecken Sie Feldflugplatz Flugzeuge Ju 52 werden entladen Panjeschlitten Russland Demjansk ? in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Luftwaffe, Maschine des Führers, Ju52, Kennung | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Tolles Originalfoto 2.Weltkrieg, Luftwaffe, Maschine des Führers, Ju52, Kennung bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ambulance D-AOHU

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

D-AOHU... Die Ju 52 der Bayer AG

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Flugzeug JU 52 SANKA Rotes Kreuz Front | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Flugzeug JU 52 SANKA Rotes Kreuz Front in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ambulance ??+SR

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

WWII: JUNKERS JU 52 B&W AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


JUNKERS JU 52. B&W AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





D-AQEX

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug JU 52 mit Minen Sprengring | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug JU 52 mit Minen Sprengring in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





minesweeper Minensuch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

F002529 A Junkers Ju 52 of British Airways. 1937 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002529 A Junkers Ju 52 of British Airways. 1937 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





G-AERX, Mrz. 37, named Jupiter.


















The Junkers Ju 52 Story


The iconic and legendary Junkers Ju 52 first flew in 1930. Designed and built by the Junkers Aircraft Company of Dessau, Germany, the Ju 52 was originally intended as a single-engine cargo aircraft. An upgraded model, the Ju 52/3m, was powered by three engines and excelled as an eighteen-seat...



books.google.nl





Sabena had 5 Ju52

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2021)

F002538 First version of the Junkers Ju 52 in Dessau. 1931 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F002538 First version of the Junkers Ju 52 in Dessau. 1931 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2021)

Aircraft Photo of D-1974 | Junkers Ju 52be | AirHistory.net #304040


Aircraft photo of D-1974 - Junkers Ju 52be, taken by AirHistory.net Photo Archive at Budapest - Mátyásföld (closed) in Hungary between 1 June 1931 and 21 September 1931. The prototype of the Junkers Ju 52 single-engined cargo plane, first flown on 11 September 1931. It is probably seen here the...




www.airhistory.net









Item no longer available


The item you are looking for is no longer available. <br/>



www.abebooks.com









Junkers Ju52


Junkers Ju52, AAC.1, CASA 352




hugojunkers.bplaced.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: JUNKERS W33 BREMEN & JUNKERS JU52 ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: JUNKERS W33 BREMEN & JUNKERS JU52 ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












WORLD AVIATION: PIPER ARCHER III JUNKERS W33 BREMEN JUNKERS JU52 LUFTHANSA PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: PIPER ARCHER III JUNKERS W33 BREMEN JUNKERS JU52 LUFTHANSA PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ju33 Bremen

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger Stuka Staffel Junkers JU 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger Stuka Staffel Junkers JU 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Proud members of the Mile High club.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Deutsches Flugzeug Lufthansa Transporter JU 52 Manfred von Richthofen WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug Lufthansa Transporter JU 52 Manfred von Richthofen WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Manfred von Richthofen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 52 B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


GERMAN JUNKERS JU 52. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com





OK-TDI

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: GERMAN JUNKERS JU 52 B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay
> 
> 
> GERMAN JUNKERS JU 52. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.
> ...


OK-TDI survived the war....Romanian Air Force, YR-ALP, joined the Czech government airline CSA on March 14th, 1946 and deregistered on November 29th, 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: JUNKERS JU 52/3 L N.S.W B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 17TH AUG 1956 | eBay


JUNKERS JU 52/3 L. 17TH AUG 1956. CLASSIC AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com













Pacific Wrecks


World War II Allied and Japanese aircraft that served in the Pacific War.




pacificwrecks.com





Built by Junkers at Merseburg, Germany. During December 1941, delivered to Lufthansa and registered in Germany as D-AVIU. Nicknamed "Th. Schöpwinkel". Next, operated by Aero O/Y in Finland with registration OH-LAM. During February 1942 nicknamed "Karjala".
Wartime History On June 7, 1943 damaged on the ground due to a collision at Malmo Airfield in Sweden. Afterwards, impounded at the airfield until the end of World War II in Europe.

Postwar
This aircraft was registered as SE-BUE. During November 1951 assigned to PRIV: Ahrensberg. In May 1955, one of three Ju-52's purchased by Bobby Gibbes from Sweden: this aircraft, Ju-52 SE-BUD and Ju-52 SE-AYB. Flown to New Guinea. Registered as VH-BUU in September 1955. and operated with Sepik Airways, during the 1950's. Next, owned by Mandated Airlines (MAL) and registered VH-GSH.
On October 17, 1959 crash landed at Baiyer River Airfield. Wreckage The radio, instruments and Pratt & Whitney R-1830 engines were salvaged, but the rest of the plane was abandoned at the airfield. Condition today is unknown.

Charles Darby adds:
"I still have quite a lot of the placards and other little pieces from the Ju-52 that I recovered at the time, as I was told the aircraft was about to be junked."

Bruce Hoy adds: "Wreckage remained for some time until chopped up and parts used to stabilize an earthen dam."




GEOFF GOODALL'S AVIATION HISTORY SITE



https://aeropedia.com.au/content/junkers-ju-52/ Junkers Ju 52 VH-BUU ( *werkn 7256* ) of Gibbes Sepik Airways ... October 1959 VH-BUU crashed at the Baiyer River when it ground-looped and was never recovered, the hulk remaining in situ. VH-BUW had only been returned to the air for a short period when it and VH-BUV were grounded at Madang, broken up and sold for scrap in August 1959. The remains were shipped to Australia where they were noted in the yard of Brown's Scrap Metals at Port Adelaide, SA in June 1962.














The Growth of Finnish Civil Aviation and the Finnish Aviation Industry through the 1920’s and 1930’s - Alternative Finland


This is probably as good a point as any to step sideways for a moment and take a look at the growth of Finnish Civil Aviation and the Finnish Aviation Industry through the 1920’s and 1930’s – particularly as there are ramifications for the defence of Finland in some of … Continue reading →



www.alternativefinland.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

B4 Foto Afrika Südfront DAK Feldflugplatz Junkers Ju 52 Rotkreuz San. Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie B4 Foto Afrika Südfront DAK Feldflugplatz Junkers Ju 52 Rotkreuz San. Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





red cross ambulance

??+BO


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

Great links... Pacific Wrecks and Geoff Goodall's site are excellent resources.


----------



## GTX (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: JUNKERS JU 52 'SAMPO' B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


JUNKERS JU 52 'SAMPO'. CLASSIC AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





OH-ALK SAMPO floats

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

8100a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Soldaten beladen ein Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie 8100a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Soldaten beladen ein Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Loading a Ju52.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug mit Minensuchring " Mausi" ! See Minensuchgruppe ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug mit Minensuchring " Mausi" ! See Minensuchgruppe ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Mausi See Minensuchgruppe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Ju-52/3m with Floats














2 WK Foto, Wasserflugzeug Junkers Ju 52 im Flug. | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 WK Foto, Wasserflugzeug Junkers Ju 52 im Flug. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Condor














Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Ju 52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Ju 52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

BC+RJ














Luftwaffe - Junkers Ju 52 - Kennung : BC✙RJ - B1C n° 3148 - Avion | For sale on Delcampe


Starting at €9.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

beute captured squiggle cammo




















*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 52 Transport plane w/ CAMO* -2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 52 Transport plane w/ CAMO* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

Captured wine...















Frankreich , Flugzeug Ju 52 , französisches Beute Fahrzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Flugzeug Ju 52 , französisches Beute Fahrzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

repro , Chinese















Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Ju 52 3m Postflugzeug in China Junkers | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Ju 52 3m Postflugzeug in China Junkers in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Floats TX+??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Red cross Sanitäterinnen Luftwaffe Helferin Rote Kreuz coded ??+MC














Foto Lazarett-Flugzeug Sanitäterinnen Luftwaffe Helferin Rote Kreuz Flieger 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Lazarett-Flugzeug Sanitäterinnen Luftwaffe Helferin Rote Kreuz Flieger 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

Deraluft




















Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Fluggesellschaft DERULUFT ca. 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Fluggesellschaft DERULUFT ca. 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Jul 30, 2022)

Picture found with various documents in an enveloppe addressed to Commanding Officer 376th Bomb Group :

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ju52 statue Lenin















Farbdia Wehrmacht Vormarsch Russland Lenindenkmal mit fliegender Ju 52 Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Farbdia Wehrmacht Vormarsch Russland Lenindenkmal mit fliegender Ju 52 Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

SN+TN white snow cammo














TOP Photo Luftwaffe Junkers Ju.52 notgelandet hammer Tarnung Kodiert SN+TN ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie TOP Photo Luftwaffe Junkers Ju.52 notgelandet hammer Tarnung Kodiert SN+TN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

WL+AFOE ambulance red cross Polen 1939














org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger Stuka Staffel JU Junkers 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Polen Flugzeug Flieger Stuka Staffel JU Junkers 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

L88 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor airfield Ávila 















L88 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug airfield Ávila | eBay


Entdecken Sie L88 Spanien Flugplatz Avila Legion Condor Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug airfield Ávila in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lufthansa Verkehrsflugzeug Ju52 Manfred von Richthofen D-2527 D-AGUK (s/n 4022)














Orig Foto Lufthansa Verkehrsflugzeug Ju 52 Manfred von Richthofen D-2527 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto Lufthansa Verkehrsflugzeug Ju 52 Manfred von Richthofen D-2527 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

notice emblem eagle with post in its beak















Altes Foto = Flieger mit Erkennungszeichen " Adler mit Brief im Schnabel " | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto = Flieger mit Erkennungszeichen " Adler mit Brief im Schnabel " in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Fuel gas benzine transport. Not nervous at all














Flugzeug transportiert Benzinfässer - Luftwaffe - Wehrmacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug transportiert Benzinfässer - Luftwaffe - Wehrmacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

D-ANYF Lufthansa Erich Pust 














Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Kennung D-ANYF ERICH PUST Lufthansa | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Kennung D-ANYF ERICH PUST Lufthansa in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

AM758 G-AHOF British Airways














PAMLIN PRINTS AM 758 JUNKERS JU52 BEA 1947 " | For sale on Delcampe"


Starting at €4.00 - Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Other & unclassified




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

G-AHOC BRITISH EUROPEAN AIRWAYS















PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Junkers Ju 52 G-AHOC BRITISH EUROPEAN AIRWAYS " | For sale on Delcampe"


€1.60 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions > Aviation"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fuel gas benzine transport. Not nervous at all



"I'm just gonna sit at the back and hold on to my parachute for awhile... Call me if you see any enemy aircraft..."


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> G-AHOC BRITISH EUROPEAN AIRWAYS



It interesting that the British had such a shortage of transport aircraft at the end of the war that they impressed Ju 52s into service. Many passengers refused to fly on them, and the Channel Islands population complained, so using the type was ceased on those services.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Sperrle 's Junkers Cazeaux, Fliegerhorst 18-08-1941 Monday




















Wk2, Foto, Ju 52 von GFM Sperrle in Cazeaux, Fliegerhorst 18.08.1941, Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2, Foto, Ju 52 von GFM Sperrle in Cazeaux, Fliegerhorst 18.08.1941, Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

SE-ADR Float plane Sweden

Aerotransport, based in Stockholm, Sweden in its floatplane version. It was built in 1932 with serial 4017, and was earlier registered as SE-ADK. It's cockpit section is preserved in the Arlanda Aerospace Musuem near Stockholm. Liveries.to • Junkers Ju-52/3m SE-ADR Aerotransport Sweden Floatplane by Jan Kees Blom

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

OO-AGW WNr.5672

Betriebsstundenzahl zum 31.12.1936: 7 , Betriebsstundenzahl zum 31.12.1938: 2254 , Congo, außer Dienst gestellt 11.1946 https://ju52archiv.de/Ju52.pdf
















LARGE ORIGINAL 1930s PRESS PHOTO JUNKERS JU52 AIRLINER / TRANSPORT 24 x 8.5 cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL 1930s PRESS PHOTO JUNKERS JU52 AIRLINER / TRANSPORT </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 24 x 8.5 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is very good</p> <br> <p...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

HiWi tank barel fuel














Fallschirmjäger Einsatz Kreta Betankung Flugzeug Junkers 52 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fallschirmjäger Einsatz Kreta Betankung Flugzeug Junkers 52 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Strolch meaning Hobo cockpit MG
















Foto Luftwaffe Tante JU mit Schriftzug - STROLCH - | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Tante JU mit Schriftzug - STROLCH - in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2022)

Lufthansa Ju52 Max von Müller D-2600











X327 Foto Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst General Lufthansa Ju 52 Max von Müller Flugzeug | eBay
X326 Foto Luftwaffe Fliegerhorst General Lufthansa Ju 52 Max von Müller Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Engine change Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu












X414 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 52 Bordmechaniker INST | eBay
X415 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 52 Bordmechaniker INST | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

SE-AFB Götaland Flagge A.B. Aerotransport Schweden














Foto Junkers Ju 52 3m nai/ge Götaland Flagge A.B. Aerotransport Schweden (SE-AFB | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Junkers Ju 52 3m nai/ge Götaland Flagge A.B. Aerotransport Schweden (SE-AFB in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

LUFTHANSA, D-2468 Joachim von Schröder', RLM, D-AFIR, Aug. 34, Flugbereitschaft Junkers Ju52 Production List














Original Foto AK Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 3m/ce Regierungsstaffel ca. 1933 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto AK Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 3m/ce Regierungsstaffel ca. 1933 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> LUFTHANSA, D-2468 Joachim von Schröder', RLM, D-AFIR, Aug. 34, Flugbereitschaft Junkers Ju52 Production List
> 
> View attachment 692626
> 
> ...


FB Zimmermann: 05/12/1933 entry, LUFTHANSA, D-2468, first flight 05/12/1933, "Joachim von Schröder", LUFTHANSA, D-AFIR, 1934, "Joachim von Schröder", RLM D-AFIR 1934, RLM route school Berlin, 12/11/1934 arrival at Junkers shipyard in Leipzig for a major overhaul, 04/1935: oil level glass broken (DVL-F22/4/34), 06/1935 intended for So installation, 09/1935 tipping while rolling due to a gust (DVL-F6/9/35), 11/1935 Reichsbahn machine under DHL leadership, number of operating hours on December 31, 1936: 2313, number of operating hours on December 31, 1938: 2873

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nachtschwärmer Uman 1941



















FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Transportflieger "JU 52" - Name "Nachtschwärmer" - Uman 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Transportflieger "JU 52" - Name "Nachtschwärmer" - Uman 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

1942 Ostfront Ox car slede



















Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug + Ochsenschlitten - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Flugzeug + Ochsenschlitten - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Captured beute French Airfield Tatoi near Athens 1942









Tatoi Airport - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org























Foto : Junkers Ju 52 Transport-Flugzeug mit Kennung aus England in Tatoi 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Junkers Ju 52 Transport-Flugzeug mit Kennung aus England in Tatoi 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Floats PD+AN















Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 See Wasserflugzeug Kran Hafen LORIENT Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 52 See Wasserflugzeug Kran Hafen LORIENT Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Floats















Foto - Junkers Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Junkers Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk 1942

SE+K? winter cammo















Z349 Russland Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug Wintertarnung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z349 Russland Flugplatz Kessel von Demjansk Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug Wintertarnung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

D-ANOR Junkers Ju52/3mge wrknr 5235 1935 7U+BB Civil Aircraft Register - Germany














Originales Foto Ju 52 mit Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originales Foto Ju 52 mit Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Maintenance Südfront Italien Griechenland












(h29) Südfront Italien Griechenland Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Plane Mechaniker #3 | eBay
(h30) Südfront Italien Griechenland Flugzeug Junkers Ju 52 Plane Mechaniker #4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

Kurt Wüsthoff Lufthansa D-AMAM












K7126 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju52 Ju 52 Kurt Wüsthoff Lufthansa D-AMAM Flugplatz | eBay
K7125 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju52 Ju 52 Kurt Wüsthoff Lufthansa D-AMAM Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

FRITZ RUMEY der Lufthansa auf Langeoog DLH







Foto Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug FRITZ RUMEY der Lufthansa auf Langeoog DLH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

Ambulance














Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Fliegerhorst Base Aerienne de Chartres Fr. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Ju 52 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Fliegerhorst Base Aerienne de Chartres Fr. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------

